# Hawg Trough Fish Measuring Device



## gibdog (Jun 30, 2011)

Anyone know of a retail store in the Cleveland area's that keeps the Hawg Trough in stock?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Sorry, I don't, but I can't miss an opportunity to remind everyone that the Hawg Trough is one of the biggest ripoffs in an industry that is known for ripoffs. $20 for a plastic yardstick that doesn't even float. It's pretty much required for all of the paddle tournaments, and they know they can keep ripping everyone off for that reason. 

I bought my ripoff at Cabelas when I got ripped off.


----------



## YAK_THE_FLIPPER (Jan 2, 2015)

streamstalker said:


> Sorry, I don't, but I can't miss an opportunity to remind everyone that the Hawg Trough is one of the biggest ripoffs in an industry that is known for ripoffs. $20 for a plastic yardstick that doesn't even float. It's pretty much required for all of the paddle tournaments, and they know they can keep ripping everyone off for that reason.
> 
> I bought my ripoff at Cabelas when I got ripped off.


Agreed. It is a rip off. $20 and it is hard to find except online. It arrives and you get to apply great stuff or weather stripping to the back to make it float. Then get out your sharpie and carefully use the edge to darken the many lines on the board so they are visible in your tournament photo. Then use nail polish remover to remove all of the inadvertent marks you made while darkening the lines with the sharpie.

@ gibdog Are you sure you really want a hawg trough ?


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

It's overpriced but hands down the best measuring device for kayaks. Go ahead and buy it but make sure to add your weather stripping for floatation!


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

The Frabill measuring device on amazon is another decent choice. 12.99, free shipping with prime, and unlike the hawg trough it floats.


----------



## gibdog (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok thanks for the feedback. Was thinking of fishing in a Kayak fishing tourney this weekend and in order to post you pictures this is the only measuring device they will allow.


----------



## YAK_THE_FLIPPER (Jan 2, 2015)

Yes, they are the standard required measuring devices for kayak tournaments. If I didn't live 4+ hours away from you I would let you borrow mine for the weekend.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

streamstalker said:


> Sorry, I don't, but I can't miss an opportunity to remind everyone that the Hawg Trough is one of the biggest ripoffs in an industry that is known for ripoffs. $20 for a plastic yardstick that doesn't even float. It's pretty much required for all of the paddle tournaments, and they know they can keep ripping everyone off for that reason.
> 
> I bought my ripoff at Cabelas when I got ripped off.



Haha, I love the hawg trough! 

Also, depending on your usage of it. I took a tip from Flannel and cut mine down to about 23 inches. I only target smallmouth so no need for the extra bothersome length taking up space in the kayak.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

just make sure when you get it, you cut a the front off, cut about 4 inches off of it, then reglue the front on, it'll make your fish bigger!


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

monsterKAT11 said:


> just make sure when you get it, you cut a the front off, cut about 4 inches off of it, then reglue the front on, it'll make your fish bigger!


You forgot the: and enter tournaments to steal cash to pay for the board and glue part.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

SMBHooker said:


> Haha, I love the hawg trough!
> 
> Also, depending on your usage of it. I took a tip from Flannel and cut mine down to about 23 inches. I only target smallmouth so no need for the extra bothersome length taking up space in the kayak.


Huh...seems like I NEED my Xtra inches...lol.


----------



## YAK_THE_FLIPPER (Jan 2, 2015)

gibdog said:


> Ok thanks for the feedback. Was thinking of fishing in a Kayak fishing tourney this weekend and in order to post you pictures this is the only measuring device they will allow.


Gibdog- Just curious, did you find a Hawg Trough in time to participate in the tournament ?


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

Wow. I love my hawg trough. Didn't think there would be all the slams on it. When you spend all the money for your kayaks, rods, and gear, what's an extra $20 for a good measuring device? You can find floats all over your garage to hook onto it. I just tied a small cord to it and hooked it to my seat. My net doesn't float either, so I tether it to the yak. That way it'll never go into the drink. I'd bet you guys never complained about spending the extra dollars on your favorite rods or reels... or maybe you're buying the cheap Walmart combos ... just my thoughts. Get a hawg trough. Make it compatible for your needs cause it's a necessity for tournaments.


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

Just read the thread...
The Frabil is a better quality product. The Hawgtrough is inferior to the Frabil bump board. 
I suppose the Hawgtrough manufacturer must be a tournament supporter.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I've owned three hawg troughs, including the one that is currently on my boat. The only complaint is have is that the lip that you bump the nose of the fish to, is very weak and prone to break. I went three for three on mine breaking within the first season.


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

beaver said:


> I've owned three hawg troughs, including the one that is currently on my boat. The only complaint is have is that the lip that you bump the nose of the fish to, is very weak and prone to break. I went three for three on mine breaking within the first season.


yeah, the plastic on them is VERY thin. The Frabil is contructed to put up with some abuse, and has a built in floatation styrofoam. The only thing I dont like about it, is the way it extends, which is probably why it wouldnt be allowed in tournament use. But its a great board if your not tourney fishing.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

gibdog said:


> Anyone know of a retail store in the Cleveland area's that keeps the Hawg Trough in stock?


New Cabela's in Avon have them for $19.99. Just over the Westlake border off I90


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

streamstalker said:


> Sorry, can't get over paying $20 for a plastic yardstick.


It's good at what it does and comes in easy to see colors, not to mention providing a way to easily and safely measure a fish.

Try sitting in a kayak and getting an accurate measurement of a fish with an actual yardstick. You may not care to know exactly how long a fish was, but I get a kick out of trying for one over 20", and the Hawg Trough makes it a simple process for me and a safer process for the fish.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------

